# هدية الصباح وبرضه من Trane حساب الأحمال والدكت والمواسير و و و و و و



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2010)

سارفع لاحقا cd من شركة ترين بها حسابات الأحمال وحسابات الدكت ومواسير المياه المثلجة بس في انتظار كلمة المرور
والشكر لشركة دلة بالمملكة العربية السعودية وخاصة صديقي المهندس محمد خدرج


----------



## eng-amer80 (18 أبريل 2010)

نحن بالانتظار يا عزيزي و شكرا


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2010)

eng-amer80 قال:


> نحن بالانتظار يا عزيزي و شكرا


 

إن شاء الله لن يطول إنتظارك يا صاحبي


http://ifile.it/5ugz6k2/Duct.rar


----------



## usamaawad40 (18 أبريل 2010)

thx very much


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (19 أبريل 2010)

thank you على المساهمه الرائعه


----------



## aati badri (19 أبريل 2010)

الشكر لكم جميعا
وساقوم بتحميل ما تبقى من السي دي


----------



## احمديدوس (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك....هدية جميلة مقبولة من الناس حلوة الى زيك

ومنتظرين بقية السى دى يا مبدع


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المساهمه الجميله


----------



## فاروق عبد الرازق (19 أبريل 2010)

معاكم في الخط اخوكم المهندس فاروق مقيم في السعودية سوداني الاصل
ممكن تحمل لي حسابات الاحمال والدكت[email protected]
انا بعمل في مجال fire fighting system &fire alarm system
اي معلومات متعلقة بنظام نحن جاهزين


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (20 أبريل 2010)

هكذا يكون الكلام مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

فاروق عبد الرازق قال:


> معاكم في الخط اخوكم المهندس فاروق مقيم في السعودية سوداني الاصل
> ممكن تحمل لي حسابات الاحمال والدكت[email protected]
> انا بعمل في مجال fire fighting system &fire alarm system
> اي معلومات متعلقة بنظام نحن جاهزين


 
يافاروق يا بتاع النيران والحريق مالك ومال التكييف:61:
سوف اراسلك في الخاص واعطيك العنوان عشان تزورنانحن شركة مقاولات كبرى
يمكن تبيع اسطوانة اسطوانتين 
اظن الايميل ممنوع
يقوموا يشوفوك الجماعة ديل ننقص واحد سوداني
صوته لي منو
لو داك اوع تجيني:58:


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

نكمل


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> هكذا يكون الكلام مشكور يا هندسة


 
تشكر ياعظمة


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

usamaawad40 قال:


> thx very much


 
تشكر ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

الشكر لكل الأخوة 
ومرفق الملف
حاولت ضغط المضغوط

http://ifile.it/vezxyjb/LdExpress.rar


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (21 أبريل 2010)

يا سيدي بارك الله فيك .... جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (22 أبريل 2010)

فى انتظار البرنامج الخاص بالموسير شكرا اخى


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamadalx (23 أبريل 2010)

مش عارف أقول إية ولا إية ................. خلصت كل الكلام ............... لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engabojassem (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا يأخي الكريم
وأرجو منك أن تكمل تحميل الcd 
أنا مهندس ميكانيك من وارغب بدخول مجال ال HVAC 
وارجو منكم المساعدة 
وشكرا مجددا


----------



## ayman hegazy (4 مايو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## lynxshaheen (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم 
الروابط لا تعمل و قد تم حذف الملفات ارجو من حضرتك اعادة رفعهم و كمان تكمل بالموضوع لأنو عم بستنى التكملة


----------



## amirhelmy (18 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا الروابط لا تعمل يا هندسة معلش ارفعهم تاني هنتعبك معانا


----------



## akbargherbal (18 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمنى لو يرفع الملف مرة ثانية

لأنني حاولت البحث عن البرنامج كثيرا من دون فائدة


----------



## عادل جيني (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*إن شاء الله لن يطول إنتظارك*


----------



## pora (19 سبتمبر 2011)

no such file


----------



## دمتم بخير (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*الملفات غير موجوده*

ياريت يا مهندس عبد العاطى ترفع الملفات تانى ولك جزيل الشكر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام الدينن (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*فعلا الروابط لا تعمل يا هندسة معلش ارفعهم تاني هنتعبك معانا *


----------



## karin_rer (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وحيد الخلية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو اعادة رفع الملفات لان الروابط لاتعمل 

وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## yosief soliman (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## zanitty (20 سبتمبر 2011)

لعيب يا تريكه 
حريف يا شيكا
بس ظبط اللنكات بقى علشان ناخد الدورى


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

منتظرين بأقصى سرعة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بالانتظاااااارررر وشكرا
مشكور على الجهد والمثابرة


----------



## sherif omar (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اللينك مش شغال


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

نرجو اعادة رفع اللينك


----------



## mazenk15 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بانتظار تعديل الروايط 
ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## omar khattab (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا مقدما و نحن في الانتظار


----------



## وحيد الخلية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بانتظار الروابط الجديدة


----------



## وائل البرعى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mahamed salah (22 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم
يا ريت تعيدوا رفعها مره اخرى


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الربط لا يعمل


----------



## دبوسه (22 سبتمبر 2011)

والله مش عارف الناس دى بتعمل كده ليه تشوقنا للموضوع ومن الاساسلا فى موضوع ولا حاجه


----------



## bond.king (22 سبتمبر 2011)

في انتظار اللينكات


----------



## دبوسه (23 سبتمبر 2011)

خليك منتظر ابقى قبلنى لو حد رفع حاجه الموضوع مجرد بموبه بتفرقع وخلاص وان ان كان كلامى غلط على صاحب الصبق رفع ما وعد به


----------



## tarek8989 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## basim88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

على ماذا تشكرون والروابط لاتعمل


----------



## aati badri (25 سبتمبر 2011)

دبوسه قال:


> خليك منتظر ابقى قبلنى لو حد رفع حاجه الموضوع مجرد بموبه بتفرقع وخلاص وان ان كان كلامى غلط على صاحب الصبق رفع ما وعد به


 الله يسامحك
لقد قمت سابقا برفعها
والآن لا تتوفر لدي فقدتها لظروف ما
ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء التكرم برفعها
وانا اسعى للحصول عليها مرة اخرى
دبوسة تأمل خيرا في الآخرين


----------



## وحيد الخلية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة ألف خير
وأرجو من الاخوة الذين يملكون هذا البرنامج اعادة الرفع


----------



## دبوسه (25 سبتمبر 2011)

دبوسه سوف تتامل خيرا فى احلى مهندس ومش تزعل منى لانى للاسف عايز اشتغل على برنامج حساب المواسير معتمد من شركة محترمة مثل ترين ولك كل الشكر والحب والتقدير


----------



## kazemelham (25 سبتمبر 2011)

معاكم في الخط اخوكم المهندس kazemمقيم في syria 
ممكن تحمل لي حسابات الاحمال والدكت[email protected]
انا بعمل في مجال fire fighting system &fire alarm system
اي معلومات متعلقة بنظام نحن جاهزين


----------



## kazemelham (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكم ارجو منكم مساعتي في تحمبل مشروع تدفئة وتكيف عالية المستوى لبناء مدرسة من اربع طوابق وأرجو من الاخوة الذين يملكون هذا البرنامج اعادة الرفع


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2011)

دبوسه قال:


> دبوسه سوف تتامل خيرا فى احلى مهندس ومش تزعل منى لانى للاسف عايز اشتغل على برنامج حساب المواسير معتمد من شركة محترمة مثل ترين ولك كل الشكر والحب والتقدير


لو بخصوص مواسير التكييف و التبريد ( مياه و ليس فريون ) يمكن الحساب بواسطه برنامج تاكو هيدروليك سوليوشن فهو اكثر من رائع


----------



## alsa8284 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you very much !! I've downloaded TRACE 6.2.4 from this forum but how can I upgrade it to 6.2.7. In the TRANE website you can upgrade your program to 6.2.7 but it needs * Customer ID. What is "** Customer ID" and where can I find this? Thank you once more*


----------

